# Amazing Garage Steampunk Horror Show!



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I ran across this video today and thought I'd share it with everyone. Someone built a whole "time travel" show in their garage that is EXTREMELY well put together. May give other's ideas. Show's how the show looks to the audience as well as the behind the scenes of it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is BRILLIANT!!!! I want to do this at our party!! I am so inspired!!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought the same thing when I saw this video. It's totally making me rethink my haunt for next year already. haha.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this earlier this morning on twitter. Totally inspirational. Amazing that they pulled off the entire thing in their garage. Hopefully I can get in a financial position to pull something like that off myself one day.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! These guys did this in a _garage_?!?!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am humbled!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I need a better garage!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. that was freaking badd ass!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Those guys are good.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

can you imagine the amount of money they have invested in this thing It's awesome to say the least I'd love to go though it!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's amazing!  How utterly, insanely brilliant!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

all i can say is wow!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Crazy awesome !


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I sooo want to do this! Awesome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

How cool was that!!! I can't imagine how much time and effort went into building all of that!! Too freakin cool!!!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic creativity and story telling. Kevin Costner should take lessons from them. They can tell a lot of story in a small amount of time.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

That was awesome!


----------



## Tannaleaf (Sep 8, 2010)

I am super impressed! Do they have a "The Making of the Machine" video ? I would love to know how they came up with their total concept. awesome!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

that was good


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

I need to move into a house with a garage.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Holy Crap! Totally awesome. I was just as impressed with the stagecraft and scripting as I was with the machine and props. They did an excellent job to say the least!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The first obstacle to doing this is I WOULD NEED TO CLEaN OUT MY GARAGE....


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I just found a link that shows all the previous shows they've done over the years as well! They have a link that has great "Please Stand By" shots for the various TV channels. They used it for an alien invasion storyline they did one year. Very cool as well.

http://www.deathtotheflippers.com/fangoria/


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

This blew my mind. Brilliant idea for such a small space. I live the nixie tube year display.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome work! I am going to contact them and ask about some how to videos

**EDIT**
They have a "making of" photo set on flickr. Not as good as an actual tutorial, but it would probably work as a baseline to build from.

Fangoria 2010 - Production - a set on Flickr


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my god!!!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty impressive that's for sure!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How did I miss this last year. Wow, what an incredible show they did. I like how they show what's going outside the time machine too. I can't believe that was all done in a garage.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy...., that's just awesome.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Holy &@#% Batman, that was incredible.


----------

